# Two questions about paneling?



## farmerjohn1324 (Jan 12, 2018)

Can someone put knockdown texture over this paneling without smoothing the seams with joint compound first?

Also, what should I patch this hole with? I'm going to texture over it anyway. So just plywood of equal thickness?


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 12, 2018)

Generally, yes. The seams will eventually reappear as cracks.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jan 12, 2018)

Snoonyb said:


> Generally, yes. The seams will eventually reappear as cracks.



Yes what? Your two sentences contradicted each other.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes, you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jan 12, 2018)

Snoonyb said:


> Yes, you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink.



How long will it take the seams to reappear?

Days? Months? Years?

And what would it take to fix them?


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 12, 2018)

Remove the paneling, the adhesive, patch the walls and then texture.

Or, install a wainscot and moulding.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 12, 2018)

Apply any texture on a wall or ceiling will make it harder to paint, and near impossable to clean.
Trying to apply it over a smooth non porous surface is just a bad idea.
The paneling will expand and contract with temp. and humidity changes causing cracks and bonding failures.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 12, 2018)

http://www.uswallcoveringonline.com/installation-tips/wall-liner/


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jan 12, 2018)

Snoonyb said:


> Remove the paneling, the adhesive, patch the walls and then texture.
> 
> Or, install a wainscot and moulding.



Isn't wainscot just a panel on the bottom half of the wall?

"Patch the walls" means what exactly? Only definition I know of patch is like a drywall patch.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 12, 2018)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> Isn't wainscot just a panel on the bottom half of the wall?
> 
> "Patch the walls" means what exactly? Only definition I know of patch is like a drywall patch.



Wainscot is an architectural element and would hide the patch.

Removing panel adhesive often results in extensive repairs to plaster and drywall.

Something you learn from years of experience.


----------



## aNYCdb (Feb 6, 2018)

Snoonyb said:


> Remove the paneling, the adhesive, patch the walls and then texture.
> 
> Or, install a wainscot and moulding.



This assumes that the paneling is applied over drywall or plaster.


----------



## Sparky617 (Feb 7, 2018)

Are you talking about typical thin plywood paneling?  How pronounced is the texture?  

I would probably do a drywall patch on the hole, and if you wanted to smooth out the wall use wallpaper underliner. I wouldn't install paneling.  If you want to do paneling, painting the area behind the seams a dark color to match the seam color would make any gaps that appear seasonally less noticeable.  Also, if I did paneling I would not use construction adhesive to attach it.  The small panel nails will do the job and when you tire of the paneling won't leave a big mess to clean up and repair.


----------

